# DEH P735 wiring harness picture/ pinout diagram



## Dan_the_Man (Dec 6, 2010)

*Need Pioneer DEH P735 wiring harness picture/ pinout diagram*

Hey guys,I know its a longshot for a '98 model but any of you happen to have one of these laying around where you can post a pic of the harness for this model or the 635 835 series from that year. The one I have is missing the constant power orange wire and I needed to see which pin location correlates to that wire

Thanks in advance if you guys have one.


----------



## Dan_the_Man (Dec 6, 2010)

Come on guys, someone take a walk to the garage for me


----------

